# British Resident Visa / Work Permit Declined Twice



## S_Allan_90 (Jan 4, 2015)

I am a male from England, UK, born and raised here.
Both of my parents were born in England also.
One of my grandparents was born in the Republic of Ireland.

I accepted a job in Dubai at the beginning of January, and have signed a contract to start work on March 15th.

I sent my degree off to be attested in London, and the PRO at my prospective employer received it on 26th January. It is my understanding that they first applied for my visa the following day, although i have no evidence of this. 

I have now finished working for my employer in England in anticipation of my nearing commencement date, but have been advised today that my residence visa / work permit has been declined twice.

I cannot think of any reason for this on my part, i.e. i do not have a criminal record, i do not have any points on my driving license, etc. 

I have visited Dubai once about 14 months ago and did not have any issues.

My prospective employer has advised that they are going to continue to re-apply for my visa until it is approved.

I wonder if anyone has experienced anything like this before, and if so, what the reasoning was behind the rejections.

Any thoughts, help or general advice would be appreciated.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Only thing i can suggest is that your name is the same as another persons who is perhaps wanted here. Try to get someone above the pro (who are often useless and paid peanuts) to take the application themselves.

Good luck, having finished your job it can't be good for you.

You can always start here (if the company allow you to) and work for them/go to the immigration department with the pro and find out the exact reason too.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I would echo what The Rascal said, if the company is half way decent then I would get them to fly you over and then manage the process yourself from here. I know a couple of people who had issues and it simply came down to miss spelling of the name but the guy handling it from the company didn't have a clue.


----------



## maryam_ame (Oct 18, 2015)

S_Allan_90 said:


> I am a male from England, UK, born and raised here.
> Both of my parents were born in England also.
> One of my grandparents was born in the Republic of Ireland.
> 
> ...


Hi S_Allan_90,

Have you had this issue resolved? I am currently facing the exact same problem being a British/UK born citizen and have had my employment visa rejected. 

Please let me know as your experience seems identical to mine.

Kindest regards,

Maryam


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

maryam_ame said:


> Hi S_Allan_90,
> 
> Have you had this issue resolved? I am currently facing the exact same problem being a British/UK born citizen and have had my employment visa rejected.
> 
> ...


Where are your parents and grandparents from? Your name is Arabic so that might have something to do with it? UAE screens visa applicants and if you have any connections to this region that could be a factor in the rejection.


----------

